# Go-to meal



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

What's your go-to meal when you want something good but quick and easy?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

roadless said:


> quick and easy?


Chicken flavored Ramen noodle with a couple of eggs and some cheese stirred in as soon as the noodles are done.
It takes less than 5 minutes start to finish, and if I eat it out of the pot there's no big mess to clean.
That's if I'm here alone though.

If we're both here it's usually some meat, onions and garlic cooked together with chili and cumin then put in a large (10") flour tortilla with some cheese and browned on the outside. 

Top with salsa and sour cream.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds good, and inexpensive too!


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Stew meat , gravy and rice couple slices of lite bread to sop excess gravy up.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

roadless said:


> What's your go-to meal when you want something good but quick and easy?


I could eat spaghetti with meat sauce any day.
Last couple years I've become addicted to sauted sliced cabbage from one of those coleslaw mixes with one sausage cut thinly,a bit of water and butter,until the cabbage has caramelized a bit. 
panfried/baked piece of salmon/other fish,serve with steamed green beans sprinkled with slivered almonds that have been toasted in a little butter
Asian style soups. I have a Chinese grocery close by so...bring some stock to a boil. While the stock is coming to a boil slice up some mushrooms and onions in thin slices, and shred some greens. When the stock boils I drop in three dumplings, any type, first, then the vegetables. When the dumplings float to the top in 4-5 minutes the soup is done. Sometimes I add thin egg noodles too. Sometimes I add a beaten egg to the soup.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

All sound really good but the cabbage sausage dinner is up my alley, thanks.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

How about an omelet.... A few eggs and most anything you want to put in it.... Just yesterday we had one filled with ham, red onion, potato, cheese, and sliced tomato on top.... even had some broccoli I forgot to toss in.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yum, love breakfast for dinner and omelets are a great way to use leftovers.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hmm I'd say fajitas, love them


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Costco cap steaks with asparagus or beets and a salad is pretty good but I also love tacos. I just love a good burger or fish and chips, plus who don't love some ribs ?

It's too hard to pick just one, but if you got a couple extra bucks the cap steaks kick ass


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

This is making me hungry...all of it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

oneraddad said:


> Costco cap steaks with asparagus or beets and a salad is pretty good but I also love tacos. I just love a good burger or fish and chips, plus who don't love some ribs ?
> 
> It's too hard to pick just one, but if you got a couple extra bucks the cap steaks kick ass


Is that feta cheese on a taco? HERESY!!!!!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Is that feta cheese on a taco? HERESY!!!!!!!



Queso Fresco


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

oneraddad said:


> Queso Fresco


Thank goodness. Excommunication was in your future......


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, oneradad, your food looks awesome!
Never heard of cap steaks before...I'll have to check it out!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> This is making me hungry...all of it.


Me too!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

roadless said:


> Wow, oneradad, your food looks awesome!
> Never heard of cap steaks before...I'll have to check it out!


A cap steak is the cap of a rib eye, it's the best part of a cow


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Ohhhh....said Edith Bunker style. 
I definitely like ribeye!
Thanks.


----------



## yellowlab2 (Jun 6, 2002)

Affectionately known as the "Pan Full of Crap"
A pound of ground beef, venison, pork, chicken.
A qt of stewed tomatoes
A pint of green beans
A pint of sweet corn
Onions
Garlic
Season however you feel like that day
Serve over rice.


----------



## Aja_Do_It_Again (Sep 19, 2016)

alida said:


> I could eat spaghetti with meat sauce any day.
> Last couple years I've become addicted to sauted sliced cabbage from one of those coleslaw mixes with one sausage cut thinly,a bit of water and butter,until the cabbage has caramelized a bit.
> panfried/baked piece of salmon/other fish,serve with steamed green beans sprinkled with slivered almonds that have been toasted in a little butter
> Asian style soups. I have a Chinese grocery close by so...bring some stock to a boil. While the stock is coming to a boil slice up some mushrooms and onions in thin slices, and shred some greens. When the stock boils I drop in three dumplings, any type, first, then the vegetables. When the dumplings float to the top in 4-5 minutes the soup is done. Sometimes I add thin egg noodles too. Sometimes I add a beaten egg to the soup.


Omg you know how to eat! I have to try them both cabbage the dumblings.

Sent from my VS835 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Aja_Do_It_Again (Sep 19, 2016)

2 things lately: homemade hummus with chipotle (spread that on anything), and Pozoli Rojo, i used to make it from rehydrated chiles, but now i used a can of chile and now have it all the time it is so rich. Like homemade gumbo

Sent from my VS835 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

My "Go'to" is a can of BUSH'S Baked Beans. Open can, insert spoon, eat, lick spoon clean when can is empty, throw empty can in trash.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

yellowlab2 said:


> Affectionately known as the "Pan Full of Crap"
> A pound of ground beef, venison, pork, chicken.
> A qt of stewed tomatoes
> A pint of green beans
> ...


Sounds good, despite the name!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> My "Go'to" is a can of BUSH'S Baked Beans. Open can, insert spoon, eat, lick spoon clean when can is empty, throw empty can in trash.


And a bubble bath later!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Breakfast for dinner....quick, simply, and tasty


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I do that often, love breakfast


----------



## Aja_Do_It_Again (Sep 19, 2016)

roadless said:


> And a bubble bath later!


Lol!!!


----------



## i8paintchips (Feb 27, 2016)

oneraddad said:


> Costco cap steaks with asparagus or beets and a salad is pretty good but I also love tacos. I just love a good burger or fish and chips, plus who don't love some ribs ?
> 
> It's too hard to pick just one, but if you got a couple extra bucks the cap steaks kick ass


You made steak and put it on a paper plate. Yep...we think alike!


----------



## Aja_Do_It_Again (Sep 19, 2016)

i8paintchips said:


> You made steak and put it on a paper plate. Yep...we think alike!


Do you batter dip your own fish, or buy them that way? Id be interested in yiur batter recipe...plz


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

SANDWICH & FRIES!! QUICK & EASY & ALL FROM THE FRZR.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Potato and Cabbage soup

Fry some bacon until crisp, save for later.

In same pot saute onions and garlic in bacon grease until tender.
Season with salt, pepper, Cayenne, and Paprika

Cut potatoes in small cubes and add to pot.
Add enough water to *barely* cover them.

Cut cabbage into small pieces and add to pot without stirring.
The cabbage will steam while the potatoes boil.

Bring to a boil and cook about 15-20 minutes until it's as tender as you like.

Add butter and milk as needed and heat through.

Sometimes at this stage I'll add some eggs to the *gently simmering* milk and let them poach without any stirring. Don't let it boil after adding the milk. 

Serve with the crumbled bacon and a little sour cream on top

Quantities are all variable depending on how many you want to feed and whether or not you want leftovers.

Sausage can be used in place of bacon, and if you want more protein ground beef or venison can also be added.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Aja_Do_It_Again said:


> Do you batter dip your own fish, or buy them that way? Id be interested in yiur batter recipe...plz


I use this and a craft beer with a cool looking bottle, since I don't drink it's the only time I buy beer so I get a fancy one.


----------



## GormanFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

I wanna say a fritatta I like it because it is all one pan, just potatoes, eggs and whatever I might have left over veggies, cheese, left over meat...I also usually have homemade soup or stew in the freezer which I can quick thaw and heat up.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I do a frittata often GormanFarm, it's my way of using up leftovers in a yummy way.
I haven't made soup or chili in awhile though.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Homemade meatloaf, green beans and cream potatoes, cook divided in meals for 2 so all we need to do is thaw and microwave,
also pizzas, and burritos --thaw, heat and eat,


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

I need some help with dinner. Everybody is getting sick of my cooking. 

I broil all kinds of meat... thin pork chops, steak, pork blade steak, marinated skirt steak... veggie or salad, and bread or potatoes or pasta or mac n cheese. Boom dinner.

Spaghetti.

Chili dogs. I'm sick of them but everyone else likes them. 

Btw, the cap on the ribeye is my absolute fav. My guys are getting sigh of steak. "HOW?!" you may ask (my reaction)... they've been on sale so I've been getting them a lot. Easy and fast. But they'll come around, my younger boy can practically eat a while ribeye at 4 years old. 

I like to get chuckeye also, when they have them. They're always cheap and very good, although small.

Great thread, I need inspiration. Looks like I'm keeping up the commute until someone digs broadband to my house, and I don't get home till 7 on weeknights.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

anything that fits in a wrap or tortilla plus cheese and instant nom.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

This is awesome, thanks for the suggestions.
I was tired of the same ol thing.
Keep em coming!


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Fried cabbage , mashed potatoes , ground meat Layered . I blanch cabbage and onions together to freeze. We like ground rabbit or goat I brown it with garlic and onions. When I boil potatoes to mash I throw a few frozen pumpkin or squash cubes in makes them creamy and rosemary . Also my husband likes a jar of chili warmed in the microwave poured over a package of cream cheese then he eats it on toast.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I use this and a craft beer with a cool looking bottle, since I don't drink it's the only time I buy beer so I get a fancy one.


My son in law (the fry king) uses Golden Dipt too, it's the best.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My go to meal is two packages of angel hair coleslaw, three big onions, asparagus, two packages of turkey kielbasa, sauteed in a bit of butter, olive oil, garlic, 8 oz of thick pasta, and hot pepper flakes. It's so good. It has a Slovakian or Ukrainian name, but we just call it delicious.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Calzones.
Pizza bread, pepperoni, canadian bacon, sausage, feta, ricotta, mozerella, black olives, mushrooms, marinara sauce and maybe a little Italian seasoning. brush butter over the tops. Takes longer to lay out the ingredients than to cook it.
Place them on cast iron griddles or in a cast iron pan at about 375 and bang!
No matter how much I make there have never...ever been leftovers.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> My go to meal is two packages of angel hair coleslaw, three big onions, asparagus, two packages of turkey kielbasa, sauteed in a bit of butter, olive oil, garlic, 8 oz of thick pasta, and hot pepper flakes. It's so good. It has a Slovakian or Ukrainian name, but we just call it delicious.


That sounds delicious. I never heard of angel hair coleslaw before. I'd have to omit the red pepper flakes though, I turn purple and sweat with hot stuff.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Calzones.
> Pizza bread, pepperoni, canadian bacon, sausage, feta, ricotta, mozerella, black olives, mushrooms, marinara sauce and maybe a little Italian seasoning. brush butter over the tops. Takes longer to lay out the ingredients than to cook it.
> Place them on cast iron griddles or in a cast iron pan at about 375 and bang!
> No matter how much I make there have never...ever been leftovers.



I forgot about ready made dough, that gives me all kinds of quick options.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep, ready to go pizza dough in the biscuit section of your local grocer. Best and easiest method.

I used a breadmaker for years and years. Then one day I decided I was going to start making bread like my mother did in a cast iron loaf pan. I threw out the breadmaker and got out her cook book for the recipe.
Let the dough rise for 2 hours then knead for 10 minutes....set the dough to the side and let it rise for another 45 minutes, then knead some more....then let it sit for another 30 minutes....what the heck! I ran out into the garage and pulled the bread maker back out of the trash.
I still make homemade bread, I just use a better and quicker method.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I like to make bread too, nothing like fresh bread right out of the oven...but that is not a after work thing for me!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I use a kitchenaid mixer to make dough. Let it rise til it's risen, punch down, fold a couple times, and let rise again. One time I just went ahead and cooked it after the first rise. No noticeable difference in fresh, maybe a little more crumbly after a day or so, though. Next thing you know, I was greasing the baking pan, mixing the dough, putting it in the baking pan to rise, then straight into the oven when it looked like I want it to look. Suits me. 

Homemade pizza from homemade dough(I mix some crushed home grown garlic in the dough for pizza) and home grown/home made sauce and topping is the cat's donkey. It's times like that when I wish I had a cheese making (female)neighbor around for trading out. And stuff. But, I use half mozzarella, and half extra-sharp cheddar for my cheeses. Once again, because it suits me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

roadless said:


> That sounds delicious. I never heard of angel hair coleslaw before. I'd have to omit the red pepper flakes though, I turn purple and sweat with hot stuff.


It's just finer shredded cabbage, I buy in the bag at Walmart. We like spicy, but I still like to be able to feel my lips.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Beans with toasted homemade bread and a green salad. On special occasions I make bacon as well for my meat eaters.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

For those who like home made bread but not the time it takes, try the so-called '5 minute Artisan bread'. It is soooo easy and delicious. I make it every couple or so weeks when I visit my SO. I usually mix it all in the Kitchenaide, divide it between 3 Corningware bowls that have been greased with butter and 'floured' with cornmeal, then when they have risen I bake all 3 at once. He keeps one out to eat and freezes the other two till needed.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

One of my favorite meals is chili con carne and its pretty easy. Stuffed peppers also don't take long but the smoked salmon is an all day job.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Also love Mac and cheese with smoked salmon in it,so good


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Damn oneradad, you put my meals to shame!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Mac and cheese with jarred red cabbage.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

bacon
quesadilla
ground chuck with kidney beans
lentils, rice, sour cream
strip steak
watermelon


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

tiffanysgallery said:


> bacon
> quesadilla
> ground chuck with kidney beans
> lentils, rice, sour cream
> ...


If I have company over, I'll offer a choice of the above or make what they want to eat.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When the wife is out-of-town and I come in from working and I'm starving, my go-to meal is usually a can of red salmon or King Oscar sardines.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I like sardines sauteed in olive oil and garlic over pasta.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Grilled cheese. Bought cheese from Aldi. Never again. Cheese doesn't melt. Do most of shopping at Aldi's.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Grilled cheese and tomato soup is a classic!
I do much of my shopping at Aldis too.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

When I was in my teens, and on my own, I always ate quick food. One of my regulars was tomato Campbell Soup and chop up muenster cheese and float it on top, stirring it around until it melted and make streaks of cheese. Stop right there and go to it. No idea why I kept using Muenster. Somebody else turned me on to it, and I just stuck to the working formula. I was so young!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Love muenster cheese and I haven't had it in a long time.
Your description Clem, reminds me of eating French onion soup with the yummy melted cheese on top.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Just a big old bowl of popcorn!!!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

roadless said:


> Love muenster cheese and I haven't had it in a long time.
> Your description Clem, reminds me of eating French onion soup with the yummy melted cheese on top.


I went to a fancy French restaurant a few years ago and ordered their French Onion Soup. It came garnished with a slice of toasted baguette and melted Brie. That was sooo scrummylicious.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I went to a fancy French restaurant a few years ago and ordered their French Onion Soup. It came garnished with a slice of toasted baguette and melted Brie. That was sooo scrummylicious.


I had one in a restaurant years ago that was amazing...every other one paled by comparison .
Never attempted making it myself.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

roadless said:


> I had one in a restaurant years ago that was amazing...every other one paled by comparison . Never attempted making it myself.


I have made it at home using home made beef broth and it was very good. But it is a lot of time and work to do it right. One of those dishes I might do on a special occasion or when I want to show off.


----------



## mnmsmom (Oct 22, 2016)

I do fish and rice plus whatever veggie is fast and easy I have available. We have a rice cooker and fish oven, so this is easy for us. I buy rice in bulk, but hope to start fishing for myself this year!


----------



## Stacie13 (Mar 14, 2018)

I dig around the leftovers and wrap them in a tortilla and fry it. Any half onions or mushrooms go in as well and meats that can complement each other. I throw a touch of oil in a skillet toss in some garlic then hit it with butter and add the other vegetables...If there is onion that is always sautéed first with the garlic....then the meat....maybe leftover shreds cheese....then fold it up in a tortilla and brown all the sides in a skillet with oil. Usually just plain shorting...sometimes with a little bacon grease. Depending on what I have, honestly. Sometimes I’ll make white gravy and make them with breakfast food. Five in our household so not a lot of fast meals here. But, I do throw things together at the end of the week to keep leftovers from going bad.


----------



## Kylefield (May 8, 2014)

Boil 5 tomatillos one serrano for 10 minutes.
Blend with 1/2 onion, garlic and salt/pepper
put green sauce and 1 pound of stew meat in instant pot for 30 min
pour over rice or new potatoes and serve


----------



## LadyoftheFarm (Mar 26, 2018)

Garlic & brown sugar glazed pork chops is my go-to. It takes only 20-30 minutes to make and is delicious!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

just check what looks good ,to match my taste of the day . one thing that's usally in good supply here is food ,maybe i'll open a jar of pork i canned add some BBQ sause and have pulled pork , or light the grill toss on steak n potato corn on the cob -frozen from this years garden n calf . biscuits n gravey with sausage , n apple butter . perhaps while I fry a burger ,i'll stir up a peach cobbler for the oven, and make some icecream while i'm eating . when your a gardening, canning, cooking homesteader I never could see much use in going hungry .


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nachos.


----------

